

Are Microcontrollers Obsolete? - jsn
http://www.cashdollar.org/2012/11/01/are-microcontrollers-obsolete/

======
dkersten
For home automation - maybe.

For a large percentage of the vast number of other uses of microcontrollers -
no, most definitely not.

A microcontroller has a number of properties things like the raspberry pi
don't have: they cost a hell of a lot less (the micros I've used cost between
about $0.50 and $3 each when buying about 10 at a time), have a much smaller
physical footprint (SMD micros are anything from a few mm^2 to a cm^2 or so)
and require very very low amounts of power.

------
harrydoukas
It really depends on the use case and the applications, some times it is an
overkill to use a system like the RaspberyPi fo r just monitoring some sensors
or controlling a relay switch. Especially when it comes to price, size and
power consumption, microcontrollers are the only answer. System on a Chip
devices can make great gateways for microcontrollers and supplement
functionality by providing e.g., data processing, secure communication, etc.

